# Best printer for t-shirt printing? I've narrowed it down



## TheWeirdGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are the Epson models I found. Note, they all have to have a measurement capacity of 11x17. 

1430
XP950
WF 3640
WF 7110
WF 7610 & 7620 (I don't see much of a difference other than price).

What I'm going for is something that can take transfer paper easily, can hook up to a sublimation feed and prints without any issues (jamming, smears, communication between computer and printer). I'm doing a DIY thing where I was just going to go from the printer to the thermal press and do everything myself. Also, I was hoping that if I wanted to constantly refill the sublimation cartridges, it would be easy and economical. Any suggestions?


----------

